# Is it too late for a Missouri City Girl?!



## Kmbanister (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello! I would really like to begin beekeeping this season, and have taken a brief class, read books, signed up online. But, I am finding out that no one has any bee kits left! Am I already too late to start beekeeping this year?! Can I start later in the season? Will the suppliers replenish?


----------



## Bro499 (Apr 16, 2013)

You should be able to buy a nuke from someone kind of late for package bees


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

Check with local beekeepers. You can usually find someone who will sell you a nuc to get started. But they dont advertise...its all word of mouth. Beekeeping clubs and forums are the way to go.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

jdawdy said:


> Check with local beekeepers. You can usually find someone who will sell you a nuc to get started. But they dont advertise...its all word of mouth. Beekeeping clubs and forums are the way to go.


Like Jdawdy said, your local beekeepers will probably be able to get you hooked up with some bees. Nucs are great, esp for beginners. You might be able to find someone to mentor you as well.

Shane


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck!


----------

